# Ears fianlly up and staying at almost 7 months



## michel33 (Sep 22, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>I was very worried about Gabriel, he's the dog pictured on the right in both of these pics. Enoch had his ears up by three months and at five months Gabriel had his right ear up, but the left would fall to the side. This lasted until about six months when it would go up for a few minutes every now and then, then be right back down. Here we are at almost seven months and his ear has been up solid for a couple weeks. </span>
<span style='font-size: 14pt'>
I just wanted to share this because I know a lot of people start to worry around six months (I did).</span>
<span style='font-size: 14pt'>
Five months</span>










<span style='font-size: 14pt'>
Six months and three weeks</span>


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cute boys and those look like some good solid ears!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Handsome boys! I love their faces, and they both look very regal w/their ears up


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

now you've got 4 satelite dishes. cute boys!


----------



## ALEveland (Feb 24, 2019)

I am extremely grateful for this. I think every time I start to worry I hop online and research again. Willow is coming up on 6 months and her right ear is stubbornly floppy! She's still teething so I know I need to relax. Anyway, I'm happy to see your boy's ear up so sturdy!


----------

